# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  На детские рисунки

## mutabaka

Навеяно детскими рисунками. 


http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/441454/ Снежный Вальс

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/441464/ Сказка

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/441479/ Серенький Волчок

----------


## Лев

> Навеяно детскими рисунками.


В чём пишешь? С нюансами не пробовал поработать? Звуки сами по себе чистенько звучат, но прямолинейно...

----------


## mutabaka

Прямолинейность тоже "нюанс".

"Серенький Волчок" послушай, пожалуйста.

Пишу в nTrack, треки наигрываю в аудио.

----------


## Лев

> "Серенький Волчок" послушай, пожалуйста.


Понравилась композиция :Ok:  - очень интересна, существенно выше, ранее слышанных:smile:
Было бы лучше, если б ты размещал файлы на ресурсах, где можно слушать сразу. В силу нежелания ждать скачки, многие просто игнорируют этот процесс.
www.dump.ru www.realmusic.ru

----------


## mutabaka

Cпасибо за совет:smile:

----------


## mutabaka

http://www.realmusic.ru/mutabaka/
Сделал:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Сделал


  :Ok:  :Aga: 




> Снежный Вальс


Не смогла послушать :frown:, а очень хочется  :Aga:  перезальёте?
Что на рисунке композиции "Верблюд и танк" ?
в музыке видится не детский рисунок, но звучит классно! :Ok:

----------


## mutabaka

Залил.
 Название строго по рисунку. Рисунок-то детский, а размышления над ним, понятно мои, недетские...
Спасибо.

----------


## Катюшасимф

не  получилось  скачать,  жаль.

----------


## КолЯна

у меня тоже не получается скачать

----------


## Nattaliia17

и  у меня не получается скачать(

----------


## МУРЁНКА

У меня тоже не скачивается....

----------

